# Code 3 Force 4 halogen lens



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me a used Code 3 Force 4 dual rotator halogen lightbar. The problem is the lens is very weather beaten and opaque. Will a headlight polishing kit work to clear up this lens? Thanks


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

It might, But you can easily get a new lens for it as well. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Everywhere I looked there is nothing listed. I checked Ebay as well as several online stores and nothing is listed, except used units. I'll give it a shot with the polishing kit and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Chiputz;1233718 said:


> A friend of mine gave me a used Code 3 Force 4 dual rotator halogen lightbar. The problem is the lens is very weather beaten and opaque. Will a headlight polishing kit work to clear up this lens? Thanks


McGuires Cleaner Polish works good...You can also get some Lens Renew stuff...

Give this place a call they may have a replacement lense..Sounds like you've got a Force 4 LP 6105 light..

www.campsafetyinc.com they're in the Cincinnati area.

You can also try some of that Headlight lense cleaner for dull headlights...that stuff works wonders... You can get that stuff at any automotive store.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Plexus works well for removing scratches from plastic


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Kind of a good news / bad news story here. The good news is that you can bring the outer plastic dome back to a certain degree - depending on how bad it currently is. One of our newer members - Yooper - recently posted up some picks of another Code 3 bar he's working on restoring. (It has the same problems you have.) Through wet sanding and proper polishing / buffing techniques, he's been able to make it look really nice. I'll try to find the post and link you to it. 

Now for the bad news. From what I've seen, UV damage like what you have is pretty much terminal. Said another way, once it starts, you're pretty well done. Sure, you can sand and polish - repeatedly - to keep it looking good, but it's pretty much all over. 

If you really want the long term solution, buy new plastic. Then, keep it coated with a decent wax or sealant with UV protection.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Try this link: http://www.thedetailerscafe.com/smf/index.php?topic=2133.0


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah he did a good job but I don't know about the wet sanding... I've always used the "Cleaner Wax" and it does both...


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies Guys. I didn't even think of trying Cleaner wax. I've got a bottle in the garage right now. The lens is comparable to the red one on the site Too Stroked linked to. I have no dreams of making it like new, I just want to make sure I'm seen when I'm pushing.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Chiputz;1237985 said:


> Thanks for the replies Guys. I didn't even think of trying Cleaner wax. I've got a bottle in the garage right now. The lens is comparable to the red one on the site Too Stroked linked to. I have no dreams of making it like new, I just want to make sure I'm seen when I'm pushing.


give us some before and after pictures of it! wesport


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

I used the cleaner wax on the inside and outside of the lens and it came out great! Sorry, I didn't take a pic. Now, I pride myself on being a mechanically inclined person and can usually figure stuff out rather quickly. How do you get the bulb out of the rotator?? I wanted to clean and polish the mirror on the rotator. I can't see a lock on it and to me it looks like it just slides into the rotator housing. I've tried pulling it out to the point I was almost crushing the bulb in between my thumb and forefinger. I was using a cloth so I didn't touch the bulb. Am I missing something here? Does just the glass bulb seperate from the steel housing?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

get us some pic's of the bulb in the rotator...they used 3 different bulbs in the MX7000 series. show us the exact one and we'll go from there...should just be take ahold of the base and pull out. some pull from behind.


----------

